# Jd 828d



## Zach5.9CTD

Hey guys. Just picked up an older (98 or 99) JD 828D. Came from a buddy of mine whose grandmother went shopping for what his dad thought was a small single stage blower. She just "had to have" the big one. Anyway she basically never used it as my buddy is a farmer and has always taken his truck with a blade and done their Snow removal for them. Anyway this blower has basically seen 0 use and has just sat from year to year minus my buddy draining and putting fresh gas in it every year with sea foam, running it for a while and then changing the oil. He finally has gotten tired of storing it and put it up for sale. I decided to pick it up as my old mtd is getting pretty worn out as it is. 

Just wondering what i should do before the next snowfall to ensure this blower is ready to finally get some use. I do intend to change the oil as he hasn't done that this year yet. 

Beyond that I'm not totally sure what to do/check/replace/etc before we get our next Snow. 

Also. Anyone with info on these blowers that they'd like to share is much appreciated. Never owned a JD blower so pretty clueless to them besides the engine. Same engine on my MTD.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

I forgot to mention that's as soon as I'm able to post pictures I'll put some up from the ad. The pictures will really truly show the very minimal use of this machine.


----------



## Duff Daddy

Nice man, get some pics up when you can... also what is your serial number? I'm trying to get some info on them...



















Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

I'll try and grab a serial number after I get it cleaned up. It's got about 20 years of storage dust on it haha. Where's the serial number located?


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

See if these picture links work.


----------



## Duff Daddy

Slick as **** man...that looks good. Little different then mine. But really. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

I noticed it was diff too. I don't know if yours are newer models or if mine is. Gotta get it cleaned up n coat auger/impeller/chute in fluid film.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Here's the serial number. Can anyone decipher it and tell me the year and details on blower?


----------



## Duff Daddy

Soo yours is newer then both of mine
... I figure mine is a 96 to 99 yours must be 2k +










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclays

*disregard, was meant for this post http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0906-john-deere-826d-drive-wont-engage-3.html
*although the blowers here are also Ariens built and easier to find parts and manuals through Ariens
You can make parts and service a lot easier knowing those are essentially Ariens 932 series blowers with very slight JD spec'd differences. Usually the biggest difference is JD numbers and parts prices.
JD typically charges for service manuals also. You can find the Ariens service manual here:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00438200_ENG.pdf
Typical parts searches will be close to this model:
https://www.partstree.com/parts/ari...4-snow-blower-8-5hp-tecumseh-sn-000101-above/


----------



## bad69cat

Cool! Nice score! JD ran that series for many years and still does I believe - slight changes to them, and if you can find the Ariens parts from a different source you can save a lot of $ on parts...... JD tries to lock you into their parts #'s and their prices -- one of the things I hate about them. Same holds true for their tractors and power equipment in general. From the looks of it - it will be quite awhile before you need parts. I'd make sure the inside of the carb is good an clean since it sat for so long I bet it needs a good cleaning. If it was left to sit dry you are in good shape. Be sure to grease the auger shafts and check the belts and rubber components. Make sure the shoes are adjusted and you are probably good to go......


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Awesome. Just getting it cleaned up best I can right now and trying to familiarize myself with the hand controls as their totally backwards of my mtd. 

2 things I have noticed is the chute direction controller is a bit "sticky" and doesn't seem to want to turn very easily at the handle or chute - notchy- would be a good word for it. Where can I lube this up so it's smooth and easy to rotate again?

Also the chute Snow deflector is pretty stiff to push and pull and when pushed fully forward the deflector itself doesn't go all the way up. Where can I adjust things so the control moves more easily and is there an adjustment on the chute deflector side that I can adjust so I get full range of deflector? 



Besides those 2 items I think everything else is a go. I will be ordering a second drift cutter and painting them either green or yellow not sure which yet


----------



## toroused

For the overall sticky chute rotation, on the free standing chute assembly, there is a brass adjustment (pressure screw) nut underneath that round, black plastic housing top. Loosen, lube, and tighten as you wish. Too tight and it won't move, too loose and it won't stay put. 

As for the very tip of the chute, if it is extremely tight and just about stuck, loosen everything on both sides of the chute top and lube with lithium grease. Before tightening the nut, move the top up and down repeatedly until you get a nice smooth movement. Both rust and dirt can somehow settle in there and it takes a little effort to get everything lubed and moving correctly.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Thanks man. I need to find and buy some kind of sprayable grease for the bottom of the chute as well.


----------



## bad69cat

I use that lubriplate stuff it dries to a graphite like film....... seems to hold up well.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Ok. Anywhere specific I'd need to go to buy it? 

Otherwise I was gonna just find some spray able lithium grease or similar type lubricant. 



Also my blower does not sit level on the ground. Shoes are adjusted to bottom of blower but scraper blade sits on left side on ground and is off the ground on right side. Ant adjustment to that blade at all or do I need to get a new one on order and see if that cures my issue. Beyond those I'm not sure why it wouldn't sit level to the ground.


----------



## jtclays

As far as level to ground. Tire pressure or even brand or size being different from side to side. Different skid shoes side to side. Dropped off the back of a pickup or trailer:icon_smile_big: Also check the bolt torque of the auger to tractor housing mounts.
Check the axle bushings for wear by lifting up on the handlebars. See if the axle can wobble on one or both sides.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

I set tire pressure and everything else is OEM from factory. This unit has a MAX of 4 hours on it as it was bought and never used.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Ok so I got some more pictures tonight of the scraper blade and shoes. Seems weird that they've never been moved since new, have definite wear on them yet neither one is touching ground in my picture. 























































Notice in this picture how the left side of blower in pic is nowhere near touching the ground. Right side isn't either but it's a lot closer than left. 









I also gave the blower a pretty healthy diet of amsoil for its diet.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Word of advice, if you have not already, get those rusty bolts off now and replace em.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Will do but what's the reasoning behind that? Also should I replace scraper blade or not?


----------



## GoBlowSnow

They will get more rusty and be harder to take off, and rust will spread. As for the scraper blade, if it is in ok shape, I'd just steel wool to it to get it cleaned up and get the rust off of it, get a cheap can of outdoor metal spray paint, or you can go to ACE and get this, and give it a few coats and call it good. 

Ace 15oz John Deere Green Gloss Rust Stop Machine And Implement Enamel Spray Paint - Specialty Paints - Ace Hardware

Note- this will be ok for things like the scraper blade and touching up rock/rust parts inside the bucket and chute but I would not use it on the outside. I think Ariens used a different pigmentation of the green color and this green is more in line with the 70s and 80s JD Green vs the 90s + At least that is what I have observed, but it may be different for you.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Ok. Any idea as to why my blower sits so uneven on the floor as pictured above?


----------



## jtclays

It's just from hitting stuff. The edge of the bucket takes a beating. If you remove the scraper you'll notice it's not flat anymore either. Nature of the beast when running the scraper at zero clearance. The corners of the scraper are wearing very close to the auger sides. If you are going to run it to touch the ground and clear basically to pavement, I'd replace it. If you have gravel and are going to run the skids mounted down some to keep a gap, it'll be fine. Tipped up with the scraper removed try laying a flat edge across the bucket bottom edge where the mounting holes are. you'll be able to see the high spots. You can "encourage" them back to flat with a BFH.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD

Ahhhh. Gotcha ok.


----------



## jtclays

Some blowers have slotted mounting holes on the scraper for some adjustment down toward the ground so you can accept some wear, and then move it more. With your design there, those side mounts where the scraper bends up 90 degrees to mount to auger side bucket, and no slots makes it not available to you. It's a stronger design drawing some support from the side of the bucket, but doesn't make it very "adjustable." Pay close attention NOT to wear the auger sides down because it will eventually allow the augers to contact the ground which is not good. See post here of about Honda's worn to the ground.:eeek:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/56434-one-more-shoeless-honda.html

Hey, by the way, I don't think I ever said it, but nice blower! Keep the oil changed and she'll be your best friend.


----------



## javasi

Hello guys !
I just got my JD 828d second hand and I loved it !
My just issue is about the shoot that insist to move it self. 
What can I do about it ?
And the cable to move the shoot`s head is frozen. 

Thanks guys !


----------



## GoBlowSnow

2 very common issues on the D models. Or rather Ariens snowblowers of that area, since the 828D is an Ariens produced model. Check to see if the deflector sides are too tight and thus rubbing/gripping onto the chute. If so, just bend the deflector away from the chute slightly and see if that helps. As for the mechanism that rotates the chute, you'll need to take the top cap off and tighten things down a bit.


----------

